# (W) Witch Hunters (H) Eldar, SM, BA, Tau, Orks



## Titustc (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello all I am looking to trade or maybe buy some Witch Hunters. I have a lot of different armies to trade from as in the header. I will list some of the stuff that I have for trade but if you are looking for anything else just ask. I may have it.

As far as the Witch Hunters go I am looking for:

3 Battle Sisters Squads
3 Exorcists
Celestine the Living Saint
Canoness
Some of the "Henchmen, or a Retinue squad"
Saraphim w/ flamers
Battle Sisters w/ flamers
Battle Sisters w/ meltas
Battle Sister w/ heavy flamer
Battle Sister w/ multi-melta

Now to offer I have:

ELDAR:
HQ: 
Farseer with Staff 
Eldar Warlock 
Autarch with Fusion Gun 
Yriel of Iyanden 

Elites: 
10 - Fire Dragon 

Troops: 
8 - Dire Avengers 
9 - Guardian Squad 
11- Storm Guardians 
9 - Rangers 

Fast: 
3-Vyper Jetbike 

Heavy: 
1-Wraithlord 
1-Fire Prism 
2-Falcon 

Space Marines/Blood Angels
HQ: 
Marneus Calgar 
Calger's Honor Squad 
Pedro Kantor 
Librarian in Terminator Armour 
Captian 
Champion 

Elites: 
Heavy Bolter Servitor/Normal Servitor 
4 - Assault Terminator(Lighting Claws) 
25 - Terminators( 3 Heavy Flamers/4 Sergeants/ Chainfist/ Missile Launcher/ Assault Cannon) 
11 - Sternguard Veterans(2 Combi-Melta/1 Combi-Plasma) 
(4 Terminators missing front/head from the Black Reach set) 
4 - Dark Angels Veterans 
1 - Priest 

Troops: 
31 - Tactical Marines(Bolt-Guns) 
1 - Chapter Banner 
1 - Heavy Bloter 
2 - Flamers 
6 - Plasma Guns 
3 - Plasma Cannons 
10 - Scouts 
5 - Scout Snipers 
2 - Assault Marines 
Sergeant (Combi-Plasma) 
2 - Sergeant Chainsword 

Fast Attack
(not sure the number 20-something) Bikes
3 Attack Bikes

Heavy: 
2 Brother-Sergeant Chronus(1 fits in Tanks/ 1 on Base) 

You can ask here I have a TON of Space Marine stuff!

Orks:
2 - Warbosses 

Elites: 
7 - Heavy Shottas 
10 - Black Orks(can be used as Nobz) 

Troops: 
60 - Boyz (some of them from Black Reach) 

Fast: 
1 – Deffkopta 

If you are willing to make trades I always try to do them very close to fair price. I know that sisters are harder to find(since they dont sell them in the GW stores anymore)


----------

